# West Coast supplier with quick shipping?



## Retropixie (Jun 6, 2017)

I love BB and their shipping is super quick, but sometimes they do not have what I need. It seems as if all the suppliers are on the east coast. I use WSP, but they take a bit to ship sometimes, and then it takes 7 days to get to me. Are there any other suppliers of general soaping/bath and body on the west coast that I could use in a pinch?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 6, 2017)

Essentials by Catalina is one I like with a good selection. My only dislike is the fact that their fragrances are not especially designed for cp so many do not play nice. California Candle Company has some nice fo's but best to call and check if body safe. Pure Fragrance Oil is another FO Supplier on the West Coast with nice fragrances.


----------



## earlene (Jun 6, 2017)

Have you tried Oregon Trail Soapers Supply?  They are in Oregon, so shipping is too costly for me, therefore I don't know if they are fast or not.  But they are near I-5, so I expect deliveries could go out fairly easily.

The Nova Studio has a listing of lots of West Coast Soap Suppliers here.  Nova Studio seems awfully expensive to me, and buy from some or all of the suppliers they list, so perhaps the suppliers are also expensive.  I can't really say.  I know I love looking a Mountain Rose Herbs catalog, but I've never purchased from them and they don't carry soaping supplies per se anyway.

Do you have an Amazon Prime account?  Some soaping products from Essential Depot can be purchased on Amazon, as well as other soaping supplies.  Not as good a selection, of course, as the dedicated soap supply companies, but I often find prices that I like.  With a Prime account you get 2 day 'free' shipping on all Amazon Prime orders, so it's well worth it for me.  There is an annual cost of $99, but that's a lot less than I would pay if I paid additional shipping for what I order in a year.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 6, 2017)

*Soapers Choice* www.soaperschoice.com 
Location: Des Plaines IL
The BEST for top quality, customer service, and wholesale prices on fats, butters, oils, some lotion making supplies etc. Excellent company to do business with. However, they do not carry small sizes for most items and they do not carry additives, colorants, FOs, etc. For those items, I use Elements B & B, MMS.

*Elements Bath & Body* www.elementsbathandbody.com 
Location: (Correction to NOVA site) Pueblo, CO​ Started in 2002 by Mike  & Tammy Tivis, a wholesale soap making & toiletry supply  resource for those who are inspired to make quality products. They are  committed to providing high quality products, excellent customer  service, fast shipping & reasonable prices.

*Majestic Mountain Sage *http://www.thesage.com
Location: Nibley UT  

*Lotioncrafter* www.lotioncrafter.com 
Location: Olga, WA
The BEST for lotion supplies.

*Soapies Supplies* www.soapiessupplies.com 
Location: Scottsdale, AZ
One of the few sources for *Laurel Berry Oil* used to make Aleppo Soap​


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 6, 2017)

*TKB Trading *www.tkbtrading.com 
Location: Oakland, CA
Excellent for colorants -- micas, pigments, dyes and for DIY cosmetics.


----------

